# '04 F250 reverse/backup sensor



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

Friend of mine has an '04 F250 that he plows with. Is there a way to de-activate the sensors in the rear bumper so the "alarm" quits going off? He asked the dealer and pretty much got the run around... how it's unsafe to use the vehicle without it and the liablities were too great for them to even think of assisting him. You can shut this system off by hitting a button, but he says everytime you put it in reverse, it resets itself and you have to push the button again. Sorry for playing middle-man here, but I told him I'd post this and see if anyone knows of a "fix". Thanks.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

When I shut mine off they off until I turn the truck off or turn them back on.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i havent plowed with my 05 yet but i will check that out... hope it doesnt reset everytime i go out of reverse


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

its got power, im sure theres a fuse somewhere, those things are stupidly annoying anyways, we usually have our tailgate down for work and they go off even for that


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I had an 01 that had the sensors on it & I had to shut them off every time I backed up so I got under the truck & unhooked them at the plug in behind the bumper.


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

jkiser96;474194 said:


> I had an 01 that had the sensors on it & I had to shut them off every time I backed up so I got under the truck & unhooked them at the plug in behind the bumper.


Thanks. I'll tell him there's a plug he can pull. The fuse idea is probably OK too, but who knows what else may be tied in with it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just turn the switch off when you plow, if you have them that switch should be there ( see pic ) they re-set when the truck is turned off and back on, that's all I do. Forget that fuse idea, when you really want them on they won't be and you'll be sorry.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Eyesell;474895 said:


> Just turn the switch off when you plow, if you have them that switch should be there ( see pic ) they re-set when the truck is turned off and back on, that's all I do. Forget that fuse idea, when you really want them on they won't be and you'll be sorry.


that may be the case on yours but before the interior redsign like yours they all reset everytime you put it in drive, you you basically have to hit the button everytime you put it in reverse. I looked for a fuse and there isnt one directly for the circuit. If I remember right, you can unplug the switch and it will shut off. I have acidentally broken mine by pushing the button too many times out of frustration and it no longer beeps at me, PERFECT! since then, I have unplugged the switch and tossed it in the glovebox.


----------

